

Healthcare Insurance Recommendations for Startups? - tjross

I recently (finally) quit my job as an investment banker to start a company and am looking to avoid burning all my savings on COBRA. Right now I am the only full time employee, but will be hiring others shortly (within six months) - any advice or recommendations for healthcare providers?<p>Thanks!
======
Beached
Our startup is going through this same process, please remember that this will
very GREATLY depending on your location.

As the only one to cover, an individual plan is really your best option, look
at Health insurance companies in your state to determine which plan covers
your doctors. If you are in good health, a High Deductible HMO is likely going
to be your cheapest option.

Once you bring on employee's you can contact health care companies to
negotiate a SMB plan price for your employees to pick from. You are not
obligated to offer health care benefits until you hit 50 employee's.

It's likely that it would be better for both you, the company, and the
employee's, to offer subsidies for health care plans, rather then offering
health care. SMB's under 20 employee's really get NO coverage, and this way
the employee's can capitalize on the subsidies from the government and the
employer instead of having to pick one or the other.

~~~
tjross
Super helpful. Thank you! Will follow up with what I learn here.

------
jusben1369
Would you not just go to you state/federal exchange at this stage?

~~~
tjross
digging into it. looks like it so far. thanks.

